# Broadheads for Wifes Bow?



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Give the Rage 40KE a try.

I shoot the original 3 blade at about 48# and have had amazing results, but with her at around 40# I would use the 40KE.

If you want to stay out of the mechanicals....I have me daughter in the tried and true Thunderheads.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

CTBloodBro said:


> Hello my Wife is using a Parker SideKick Xp right now its at 25" draw and 35lbs ( 40lb is legal here) Id like for her to come out with me in a blind to my private land spot and possibly take her first deer. Now im not sure what broadheads are good for a low poundage bow. Im using Magnus and dont thing her bow would have enough to propel that head. What are you out there using and effectively taking deer with?
> 
> Dan


stay away from mechanicals! go with a fixed cut on contact such as a stinger or go with a good replaceable blade such as thunderhead or wasp hammer SST....my wife shot the Hammer SST's, i felt better about the less steep blade angle and the tip edges are inline with blades so it acts as cut on contact...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

CTBloodBro said:


> Hello my Wife is using a Parker SideKick Xp right now its at 25" draw and 35lbs ( 40lb is legal here) Id like for her to come out with me in a blind to my private land spot and possibly take her first deer. Now im not sure what broadheads are good for a low poundage bow. Im using Magnus and dont thing her bow would have enough to propel that head. What are you out there using and effectively taking deer with?
> 
> Dan


When I first started, I used the Magnus Stinger 2-blades. Flew great and aweomse penetration. I was pulling about 43lbs at that time.


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

I would also suggest to stay away from mechanicals. I shoot 53# and I just the G5 montecs. I also shoot them out of my 45# recurve.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

85 or 100 gr. Magnus Buzzcut is your best choice. :wink:


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

maineyotekiller said:


> 85 or 100 gr. Magnus Buzzcut is your best choice. :wink:


I agree completely my wife uses the 100 gr buzzcut 2 blade and has great results. 

Best of luck,
Chad


----------



## Skip Smith (Jul 30, 2010)

Cut on contact is best.

the muzzy 75 grain gets good reveiws and feedback for this application as well

don't use a mechanical - you lose too much energy to open the broadhead


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok ill throw one my practice Buzzcut on her arrow and see how it shoots. I wasnt sure if arrow could handle the head at the speed.


----------



## Skip Smith (Jul 30, 2010)

Buzzcuts look great for this application - if I had them my wife would use them.

We have 75 grain muzzies so we shall see this year - and report back.

the G5's look good also.

the 40KE looks better than the other style of mechanicals - but they still use some energy to open otherwise they would open on the shot - so this energy MUST be expended to open them and I don't want to lose any energy from this low KE setup.


----------



## dakota8678 (Feb 8, 2010)

Got the girlfriend the new Muzzy 85gr MX. They fly about 2 inches lower than her field points and group really well. Headed to Wyoming this weekend see if she can wack a speed goat. I'll let you know how well the penetrate


----------



## Desert archer x (Apr 28, 2015)

My wife uses the nap 2 blade nloodrunners shoot fine in her bow but so well out of my turbo


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

G5 Montec 100 grain.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife used Carbon Express NATIV100 and then went to Carbon Express Quadpros. At 40 pounds she gets pass throughs on everything. The quadpros make huge holes.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Two blade head,
German kinetic heads are very expensive but worth it for how they perform and how sharp they are and stay.

Wife killed this stag with her rpm360 at 47 lbs 26.5" draw at 54 yards thru rib cage and GK head and the head would still shave hair off my arm easy.

Helix is also a great two blade

But the slick trick razor works great to.


----------



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

I use and love the G5 100gr. My Hoyt carbon element G3 is at 40# and I've went clean thru a couple deer. Great blood trails also!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

As above I agree no mechanical and I would suggest whatever you choose(I prefer three blades) try and see if you can get a 100grain head to fly good for her because sometimes it is hard to find other choices in 75grains(if you decide to change after getting sighted in), I am sighted in at 75 and now cannot find what I was shooting so I have to change my whole setup . .I really dislike sighting in


----------



## Mwood0412 (Jun 22, 2014)

I shoot 45 pounds right now. I shoot the G5 Montecs 85 grains. I have a short 24.5 DL. I tried these broadheads mainly for giggles... I shot the 40 KE Rages and had a hard time to get them to fly good out of my bow. I tried the montecs and i'm hooked!! I proudly took a doe the last weekend of archery at 26.5 yds with her quartering very hard away from me... I made a perfect heart shot on her and my broadhead buried in her opposite shoulder. it took my fiancee and a good family friend, 20 minutes, a pair of needle pliers and breaking her shoulder to get my broad head out of her shoulder.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

If you decide on 85 grain Montecs I have a bunch of new in the package pink ones that I would sell at a great price. I also have several 40 KE Rages if you are interested.


----------

